# Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!



## Thomas9904 (2. September 2008)

Werbung

*Peter Biedron Wobbler  - Die Jahresaktion​*
*Ein Jahr lang jeden Monat 5 Sets mit je 3 Wobblern zu gewinnen*

Als Hauptgewinn (zusätzlich unter allen Einsendern ausgelost):

Ein Angeltag mit Peter Biedron, der dabei das richtige Angeln mit seinen Wobblern zeigt.

Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen, Teilnahmebedingungen am Ende des Artikels.


*Peter Biedron Wobbler von Quantum*
Peter Biedron ist ja berühmt für seine handgebauten Wobbbler (ich bin noch glücklicher Besitzer eines handgeschnitzten Exemplare von Anfang der neunziger Jahre). Er hat jetzt für Quantum eine ganze Wobblerserie entwickelt. Und geht dabei etwas andere Wege als bei Wobblern sonst allgemein üblich.


*Warum Peter Biedron Wobbler?*
Während ansonsten gerade starke Vibrationen für das Fangergebnis sorgen sollen, vertritt Peter Biedron eine andere Philosophie, wir lassen ihn hier selber zu Wort kommen:



> Liebe Angler,
> 
> das Konzept eines Köders ohne Tauchschaufel und den damit nur sehr dezent erzeugten Druckwellen unter Wasser orientiert sich an der Natur. Oder können Sie sich vorstellen, dass ein wehrloses Beutefischchen aufgeregt umher zappelt, um ja die bösen Räuber auf sich aufmerksam zu machen?
> 
> ...




*Topprodukte*
Dass die Wobbler erstklassig lackiert sind und mit besten Komponenten ausgestattet, kann man bei Quantum voraussetzen - und auch bei Peter Biedron, wenn er seinen Namen dafür gibt! 

Interessanter noch aber ist, dass die Wobbler keine Tauchschaufel haben, dafür aber mehrere Einhängeösen. Je nachdem in welche Öse man den Wobbler einhängt, läuft er anders.

Die oberen Ösen erzeugen insgesamt aktivere Bewegungen und lassen den Köder tiefer tauchen, die unteren lassen den Köder eher langsamer wedeln und nicht so tief tauchen.

So kann man den variabel einsetzen und auf die jeweiligen Gegebenheiten am Gewässer anpassen. Das fördert auch die Farbpalette mit allen benötigten Farben und Farbkombinationen.


*Folgende Modelle stehen zur Auswahl:​*
*Biedron „The Original"*
schwimmend, zweiteilig mit Rasselkugeln






*Dirty Harry*
Seitlich abgeflachter Einteiler, ähnelt hochrückigen Futterfischen in unnachahmlicher Art und Weise. Mit schier unglaubliche Fangraten in den Tests.





*Big Fish*
Großer einteiliger Biedron-Wobbler für Wels und Großhecht, oder auch für die Meeresangelei. Kann auch gejerkt werden.





*Swanky Jack*
Das Gegenstück zum zweiteiligen „The Original". Etwas seitlich abgeflacht, mit unglaublichen Wurfeigenschaften.





*Belly Dancer*
Sensationeller Zweiteiler mit schräger Teilung. Diese lässt ganz besondere Bewegungsmuster entstehen und die Haken können sich nicht verfangen.






*
Und jetzt los zum Wobbler gewinnen!!​*Jeden Monat verlost Quantum 5 Pakete mit verschiedenen Wobblern aus der Peter Biedron Wobblerserie.

*Wie?*
Ganz einfach hier bewerben!!!

Wo, wann, in welchen Gewässern und auf welche Räuber Ihr die Wobbler einsetzen wollt.  

Allerdings müssen die Gewinner dann dafür auch was tun:
Einen Bericht über Ihre Erfahrungen mit dem Wobbler schicken an:
Redaktion@Anglerboard.de

*Wer keinen Testbericht schreibt, wird zukünftig von allen Gewinnspielen und Preisausschreiben ausgeschlossen.​*

*Der Top - Jahrespreis
Angeln mit Peter Biedron​*1 Tag angeln mit Peter Biedron und sich die Führung seiner Wobbler vom Meister selber zeigen lassen! 

Das wird unter allen verlost, die sich im Laufe des Jahres bewerben - unabhängig davon ob sie schon zu den Testpaket - Gewinnern gehörten oder nicht.

Wie immer alles unter Ausschluss des Rechtsweges.


Alle außer den bisherigen Gewinnern können sich jetzt hier wieder bewerben!

*Und hier gehts zum ersten Testbericht*


----------



## Ollek (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann Bewerb ich mich nochmal, hab ja schon im Januar gesagt das ich die "Biedron These" in frage stelle weshalb es interessant zu sehen ist ob es funktioniert so wie es beschrieben wird.

Gewässer wäre Elbe rund um Magdeburg, Zielfische  Hecht Barsch Zander Rapfen.


----------



## Viper5684 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

hallo, auf ein neues

im herbst wären die gewässer:
spreenhagener kiesgruben, potsdamer havel, und ein in die ostsee mündender fluss in polen (an der mündung halt)
zielfische wären:
zander, rapfen ,barsch und hecht#6


----------



## Ulli3D (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ähem, gibt es den Trööt jetzt doppelt? 
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=110853


----------



## Stachelritter86 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Okay, dann probieren wirs halt mal wieder: 

Gewässer: Eixendorfer Stausee mit hervorragendem Raubfischbestand, aber auch hängerträchtig;
               Donau bei Regensburg, weniger Hänger, dafür aber auch weniger Räuber;-)

Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Schied, Waller, Aitel;

Testbericht ist eh Ehrensache.

beste Grüße

Markus


----------



## Onkel Tom (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Neuer Monat, neues Glück!

Ich fische fast ausschließlich mit Wobblern und besitze deswegen schon einen recht großen Fundus verschiedener Hersteller. Dabei bin ich natürlich immer auf der Suche nach neuen aufregenden Modellen. Da ich beinahe täglich am Wasser bin, bleibt auch kein Wobbler lange trocken!

Die Biedrom Wobbler würden in zwei verschiedenen Gewässern zum Einsatz kommen.

1. Kiesgrubensystem bestehend aus unterschiedlich großen Gewässern mit Tiefen bis zu 5 Meter und teilweise recht starkem Krautbewuchs. 
Zielfische währen hier Hechte und Großbarsche, welche in recht guter Stückzahl vorhanden sind.

2. Die Oder
Hier gibt es so gut wie jeden Räuber. Sie sind nur nicht leicht zu fangen. Vielleicht bringen aber genau diese Köder den gewünschten Erfolg. Besonderes Augenmerk würde ich hier auf den Zander legen wollen!

Beste Grüße

Thomas


----------



## bayerman (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Servus,

natürlich probier ichs diesen Monat wieder!

Gewässer ist die Naab
Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Barsch, Schier, Waller

Petri Heil wünscht bayerman


----------



## DHD (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo zusammen,

auch ich möchte mich für das Gewinnspiel bewerben.

Folgende potentielle Einsätze würden die Wobbler bei mir durchlaufen :

1. Datteln-Hamm-Kanal : Hier sind die Zielfische bei Tag / Dämmerung der Rapfen und Barsch. In den Abend- und Nachtstunden würde ich es dann auf Zander probieren, indem 
ich mit flachlaufenden Wobbler entlang der Steinpackungen fische.

2. Lippe : Neben der bereits genannten Zielfischgruppe kommt an der Lippe der Hecht hinzu. 

Gruß
Dennis


----------



## sascha&susanne (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin moin ich mal wieder
ich würde die Wobbler gerne wann immer es mir möglich ist durch friesiche gewässer ziehen und mal sehen wie diese auf unsere Raubfisch(e) wirken:g


----------



## Carp Hunter95 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

moin, ich will mich nun auch mal bewerben. Gewässer wären der dortmund ems kanal, ein ziemlich flacher, mit kraut bewachsener see, die ems und ein kleinerer ( ziemlich unbekannter ) fluss. Zielfische: Hecht, Zander und barsch. Ein Ausführlicher Testbericht ist natürlich Klar ;-)


----------



## fish - hunter (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo Anglerboardteam,

Ich berwerbe mich also erneut für die Auslosung der Peter Biedron Wobbler im September.

Einsetzen werde ich diese in unseren Vereinsgewässern, den beiden Montiggler Seen. Beide haben einen guten Bestand von Hecht und Barsch, auch Forellenbarsch, was ich erst kürzlich durch einen eigenen Fang bewiesen habe. 

Diese Drei sind natürlich auch meine Hauptziele wenn ich mit den Wobblern losziehe.

Ich gehe so oft wie möglich angeln, in dieser Jahreszeit bestimmt einmal die Woche, wenn es die Arbeit erlaubt auch öfters.

Mein Testbericht wird sehr ausführlich sein, und wenn, wie ich hoffe, die Wobbler halten was sie versprechen mit detailierten Fangergebnissen und dazugehörigen Bildern.#6

Grüße 

fish - hunter


----------



## Strykee (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich berwerbe mich noch einmal.

Da die Raubfischzeit ja nun langsam anfängt, würde ich mich über diese Wobbler von denen ich schon viel gesehen und gehört habe sehr freuen.

Meine Zielfische sind Zander, Hecht, Barsch und Wels.

Angeln gehe ich 4 -5 mal die Woche, meist für 2 - 3 Stündchen nach der Arbeit. Meist binn ich am Kanal anzutreffen, aber am WE fahre ich immer etwas weiter, zum Rhein, Lippe, Ruhr und sogar zur Bever.

Grüße  Strykee


----------



## DER AACHENER (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

auch ich möchte mich für das Gewinnspiel bewerben.

Folgende Einsätze würden die Wobbler bei mir durchlaufen :

 Rhein ,Rursee,Maas: Hier sind die Zielfische bei Tag / Dämmerung der Hecht und Barsch. In den Abend- und Nachtstunden würde ich es dann auf Zander probieren.


----------



## Case (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch wie jeden Monat wieder...

Ich befische immer noch Donau, Neckar und verschiedene Baggerseen auf der schwäbischen Alb. Jetzt wären sehr flachlaufende Wobbler gut.

Case


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 8073 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moinsen,
bewerbe mich hiermit auch.:vik:


Gewässer: Elbe,Aller,Baggersee|rolleyes
Zielfisch: Esox,Zander,Barsch:l
Methode: schleppen  oder von Land aus#6


bis denne
stefan#h


----------



## loki73 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich versuche es auch nochmal.

angeln in baggerseen und dinkel. im urlaub auch an anderen gewässern.

angeln auf die üblichen verdächtigen, hecht, zander, barsch und vielleicht seeforelle.


----------



## Seit 1904 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, moin.
Hier meine Bewerbung:
Wo = Rhein-Herne-Kanal/Rhein/Dortmund-Ems-Kanal
Wann = Immer wenn Zeit vorhanden ist
Zielfisch = 1. Hecht, 2. Zander
Testbericht = kommt, sobald sie ordentlich getestet wurden


----------



## H2Ofreund (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bin in diesem Monat auch wieder mit dabei. Ich würde im Schweriner See, hauptsächlich auf Hecht testen. Der Herbst bietet ja noch mal eine richtig gute Gelegenheit dafür.


----------



## maesox (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich bewerbe mich wieder!!

Was ich befische müßte ja mitlerweile anhand meiner vielen Bewerbungen bekannt sein.........


Viele Grüße
Matze


----------



## ricky9187 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

also auf ein neues,
testen würd ich den gern im Illerkanal bei Memmingen und in Holland und Zielfisch wärren Hecht, Barsch und Zander.
Danke schon mal im voraus


----------



## Michael-Neo (2. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

so ich bewerb mich auch mal 

gewässer wäre hauptsächlich die Ruhr bei Witten sowie NRW-Kanäle, Rhein, Du-Hafen

auf barsch hecht und zander. da ich z.Z. Semesterferien habe und ich erst ab Mitte Oktober wieder muss bin ich derzeit häufig am Wasser und hab viel zeit zum testen.

Gruß Michael


----------



## merlinf2000 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

MoinMoin

nun versuche ich auch mal mien Glück.

Getestet wird am Rhein bei Mannheim/Speyer. Zielfische werden Hecht/Zander/Rapfen und Barsch sein.

Gruss,
Fabian


----------



## Lorenz (3. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo #h


ich tät die Wobbler hauptsächlich zum Hechtfischen an der Nahe nehmen.
Eventuell würde ich auch mal die Tauglichkeit der Modelle auf Rapfen am Rhein ausprobieren!


----------



## Schlickrutscher (3. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

ich würde die Wobbler ebenfalls gern testen. Gewässer wären einige Teiche in der Nähe von Hameln und ggf. die Weser. Zielfisch ganz klar der Hecht.

Grüße
Schlickrutscher#h


----------



## The Gnom (3. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi,
ich würde die Wobbler vor allem an unserem Vereinssee testen an welchem sonst kaum bis gar nicht mit Wobblern geangelt wird.
Zudem kämen sie an der Dinkel sowie einem hier bei mir in der nähe befindlichen Angelsee zum Einsatz.

Zielfische wären Hecht, Barsch, Zander sowie mit Glück in einem der Seen sogar Welse.

MfG

Christian


----------



## Ben_koeln (3. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Probiere auch mal mein Glück, und würde die Wobbler am Rhein bei Köln (Buhnen, Hafen) und am Vereinssee testen.

Zielfische primär im Rhein: Zander und Beifang ggf. Rapfen, Barsch und Hecht

Zielfisch Vereinssee: Hecht und ggf. Barsch

VG

Ben


----------



## Zapper75 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Salve,

ich bewerbe mich auch nochmal für einen Testbericht 

Zielgewässer wären bei mir
 - Unterweser, sehr großer Strom mit ordentlich Druck
 - Mittel-/Oberweser, etwas kleiner, aber auch noch eine schöne Strömung
- Seen, Unisee und der gute Hansa Beton See mit Zugang zur Weser

Zielfische je nach Gewässer: Flussbarsch, Zander, Hecht

Allen viel Glück!

Gruß Zapper


----------



## angler1996 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na dann versuch ich mal mein Glück mit der Bewerbung.
Würde mal schauen, wie Hechte und Zander in sächsichen Gewässern auf die Köder reagieren. Mal schauen ob die Sprachprobleme haben oder gut miteinander können.
Gruß A.


----------



## Thom70 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Da ich am Main nur kleine Barsche oder Rapfen fange, 
wären die Wobbler eine mögliche Lösung.|bigeyes


----------



## the big catch (3. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich hoffe mal es ist erlaubt,wenn ich für meinen opa spreche,der 56 ist und kein internet hat#q

Zielgebiet wäre einmal der nord-ostsee kanal größtenteils auf zander und barsch möglicherweise auch hecht.
und noch der audorfer see,wo eher hecht ung ggf. zander geangelt wird.

Zeit hätte er immer,da er selbstständig war und jetzt sozusagen in rente ist.

Testbericht ist Ehrensache,werd mit sein und wida für meinen opa sprechen,oder er schreibt ihn bei mir selbst#6

Gruß aus dem Norden the big catch


----------



## aal60 (3. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Na, dann bewerbe ich auch mal wieder, Auf ein Neues!

In der Lippe und Kanal im Raum Hamm, auf Großbarsch, Hecht und Zander, VLt auch mal am Forellensee die Großen zu ärgern.


----------



## Matze_07 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Gewässer: Ems,Weser
Zielfisch: Barsch, Hecht
Lg Matze :m


----------



## captain-sparrow (4. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

|wavey:

ohne Bewerbung läuft nichts.
Also würde ich gerne den Preis gewinnen.

Bisher habe ich mit den normalen Wobblern keinen Erfolg.

Ich angel in der Sieg auf jedeweden Raubfisch.

Ob es mit den Biedron-Wobblern anders aussieht.

Gerne würde das mal testen und dazu mit professioneller Anleitung. Eigentlich dürfte da nichts mehr schief gehen.

Gruß
Axel


----------



## marley (4. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mein Einsatzgebiert für das Gerät ist vorallem der Rhein , die Sieg,die Steinbachtalsperre und etliche kleinere Seen.

Zielfische gibt es viele: Barsch,Hecht,Zander,Döbel,Bach-Regenbogenforelle und an der Talsperre warten seit Jahren kapitale Seeforellen, die ich bis jetzt nur sehen aber nie fangen konnte.


----------



## FischAndy1980 (4. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Bewerbe mich auch mal für die Biedron Wobbler und würde sie für das Angeln auf Hecht, Barsch, Rapfen, Zander und Co. verwenden. 
Geangelt und evtl.gefangen wird in den unterschiedlichsten Gewässern z.b. Havelländischen Hauptkanal, Havelkanal und in der Havel.  
An stehenden Gewässern wie mittleren Baggerseen, Seen und unterschiedlichen Tonstichen in der Umgebung.


----------



## Michael_05er (5. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ich versuch es auch mal wieder:
Zielgebiet: Rhein bei Mainz mit Buhnen, Häfen und Warmwassereinläufen.
Zielfische: Hecht, Zander, Wels und was da noch so schwimmt und beißt.


Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Bellyboater (5. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Dann will ich mich auch mal bewerben.

Ich möchte mit den Wobblern auf Hecht und Zander fischen.
Zum Einen in Hamburg an der Elbe und zum Anderen in Schönewörde und Umgebung an den Vereinsseen des Angelvereins.


----------



## De Bentz (5. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So hier meine kleine Bewerbung:

Gewässer: Rhein und die Nebengewässer, große Baggerseen, kleiner Vereinssee

Zielfische, Hecht,Zander, Barsch, Rapfen

Natürlich würde ich einen Testbericht mit Bildern schreiben


----------



## Colophonius (5. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi

Ich möchtem ich bewerben, da ich selbst einen Biedron-Originalwobbler besitze und von der Qualität alles andere als angetan bin, der Lack bröckelt nämlich ab. Aber ich möchte mich gerne vom Gegenteil überzeugen. 
Die Gewässer wären 3 stark befischte Seen (2 klar & tief, einer trüb&flach), vorallem auf Hecht, aber auch auf Barsche oder Zander


----------



## dudausg (8. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hi zusammen,
ich bin neu hier in diesem Forum und möchte auch mal mal Glück hier versuchen und berwerbe mich hiermit auch zum Gewinnspiel.
Ich fische ca drei mal im Monat an einem recht großen See im Kreis Heinsberg der Tenzer Kieswerke und bin im Verein FV Kempen-Ophoven e.V.
Zielfisch ist Hecht und Zander.
Mal schauen ob ich glück habe. Ich gewinne eig nie...

Gruß Dennis


----------



## kieler1983 (10. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo
Das Gewässer wird hauptsächlich der Dobersdorfer See sein (kleiner See mit ca 4km² inder Nähe von Kiel).

Zielfisch soll Hecht und Barsch sein, wenn möglich würde ich gern meinen ersten Zander damit überlisten.


----------



## andreas1976 (12. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

#h
Na denn versuche ich es nochmal.....
Vielleicht hab ich ja mal das Glück und kann diese schönen Wobbler testen.
Wo? Östlicher Rand Berlin - im See und Kanal.


----------



## Henryhst (13. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So würde gerne die köder im strelasund 
absofort auf hecht zander und großbarsch testen.

Lg Henryhst


----------



## Stealth (13. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Will ich auch nochmal mein Glück versuchen

Ich würde die Wobbler entweder an der Maas auf Hecht, Zander,  und Barsch oder an der Nordsee bzw. Oosterschelde auf Wolfsbarsch testen.


MFG Marcel


----------



## Bytebandit1969 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Petri an alle! Einen Satz Wobbler sollte ich als Anfänger bekommen. Zielgebiet ist der Dortmund-Ems-Kanal bei Henrichenburg. Habe bereits sechs Hechte seit Mai dort gefangen. Alle auf Gummifisch. Hier gibts auch einige schöne Rapfen, aber leider hab ich noch nicht einen gefangen. Zielfisch wäre natürlich der Hecht, wobei Zander und Barsch natürlich auch möglich wären. Und nun wünscht mir viel Glück.


----------



## Kaulbarsch-Killer (13. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Ich bewerbe mich wie jeden Monat auch mal wieder!
Ich würde die Wobbler gerne testen.
Gewässer: Dortmund-Ems-Kanal, Datteln-Hamm-Kanal und Lippe.
Auf Barsch,Rapfen,Zander,Hecht und Wels
Ich gehe mindestens 4 mal in der Woche angeln, also die Wobbler würde genug getestet werden.
Gruß Kaulbarsch-Killer


----------



## Der_Baer_2008 (13. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So auf ein neues.
Ich würde die Wobbler im Main, in der Nidda und in verschiedenen Seen testen..
In erster Linie auf Hecht und Wels..

Grüße


----------



## FischFan271 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo liebe Anglerboard - Crew,

ich als Petrijünger und Gewinnspielfan  möchte auch mal mein Glück versuchen. 
Wann: Im Winter 
Wo: Dänemark, *Ringköbing Fjord* 
Was: Hecht ?! und Barsch

Liebe Grüße: FischFan271


----------



## Svenno 02 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Ich würde die Wobbler gerne bei mir in der Trave, am Overdieker See in Timmendorfer Strand oder im Ankersee in Herzogtum Lauenburg auf Barsch, Zander und vor allem auf den Hecht sehr genau testen!
Am besten noch im Herbst!
Schließlich ist das ja die goldene Raubfischzeit jedenfalls für mich!!

LG Svenno 02


----------



## jerk08 (14. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

_HALLO; 
so, ich versuche es auch wieder: 
-Elbe und Alster + Kanäle, Kieler Außenförde, (TS Pöhl ) - dies sind so meine Gewässer wo ich am häufigsten angel. 
-Zeit:so oft es möglich ist!:vik:_
_Tschüß, Jörg_


----------



## Feedermaik (14. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

...noch ein Versuch,wieder Donaudelta....

lg


----------



## DRU (16. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Oberweser von Achim bis Bremen und die Unterweser in Bremen! Zielfische sind Zander, Hechte, Barsche und Rapfen! 2 bis 3 mal die Woche wird die Rute ausgeführt. Dieses Jahr angel ich ausschliesslich mit Kunstködern


----------



## Nikl (18. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

So dann bin ich auch mal dabei.
Fanggewässerie Oder Höhe Lebus und deren Altgewässer.
Ich verhoffe mir von den Wobblern einen guten Start in mein Raubfisch-Angelleben(grad erst den Schein gemacht),hab aber trotzdem schon viel Erfahrungen mit Wobblern sammeln können und hoffe dass ich dadurch auch mal an qualitativ höhere Wobbler komme die sonst dem Geldbeutel eines Schülers nicht grad entsprechen.
PS:Jaja 1 Euro China-Wobbler-Angler 
Ausführlicher Testbereicht natürlich möglich,da ich sehr oft und intensiv angeln gehe.Zielfische:Hecht,Zander evt. Barsch


----------



## Goggo (18. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ems zwischen Rheine und Lingen.
Bisher auf Wobbler noch nie gefangen, wohl aber mit vielen verschiedenen Spinnern, GuFis und Blinker
Zielfisch: Barsch, Hecht


----------



## Christopherus (18. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Auch ich möchte mich bewerben! Ich  fahre seit nun mehr 11 Jahren nach Schweden 
( immer die erste Oktoberwoche)  und habe hier mehrere Seen mit sehr gutem Hechtbestand zur Auswahl. Gerne würde ich die Wobbler über eine Woche  testen und euch einen ausführlichen Bericht schicken. Zielfische sind hier, neben Hechten und  Barschen,   auch Zander. Ich würde mich freuen von euch zu hören.
Petri  
Christopherus


----------



## Christian_Zander (19. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Ja Hallo erstmal#h

Ich würde, wenn ich glück habe und sie gewinne, die wobbler an der Bigge, Lister, am Rhein und an der Sieg auf die dort Lebenden Raubfische testen.

Lg.:Christian


----------



## angler4711 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin, Moin!

Bewerbung:



Wo= Vereinsgewässer in erster Linie, unter anderen Hunte
       und ca. 3 ha großen seen

Wann= Natürlich immer wenn zeit da ist, im durchschnitt
          1 mal pro Woche

Welche Räuber= 1. Hecht, 2. Zander, 3. Forellen, 4. Barsche
________

:vik:


----------



## bastiweber (21. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

HI,würde auch gerne an der Verlosung teilnehmen.Die Gewässer sind Biggetalspere und Listertalsperre dort könnte ich jedes Wochenende angeln. An den Vereinsgwässern kann ich mehrmals die Woche angeln gehen. Könnte dann mit nairolf zusammen angeln gehen (wir sind im selben Angelverein) .  Zielfische sind Hecht,Zander,Barsch und Forelle.


----------



## Andy-583 (21. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

dann möchte ich mich auch mal bewerben und hoffe auf etwas Glück. 

Ich würde die Wobbler in der Ems und den Dortmund-Ems-Kanal in Höhe Lathen vom Boot und Ufer aus fischen. Dazu noch Teilstücke des Ems-Seitenkanal-Gleesen-Papenburg und einen Baggersee im Raum Lathen. Zeitlich meistens in den Abendstunden ca. 3 mal in der Woche. 

Zielfische wären Hecht, Zander und Barsch.

Gruß


----------



## Blink* (21. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Mooiin,

bewerbe mich dann auch mal.#h

Wann: Speziell in meinem dreiwöchigen Urlaub im Oktober :g

Wo: Baggerseen ( Tiefen zwischen 1- 16m), verschiedenste Kleinstgewässer und Kanäle

Wie: Spinn und ggf. Schleppfischen 

#6


----------



## Master_Bown (22. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

als begeisterter Spinn-Fischer fische ich hauptsächlich mit Wobblern. Meine Gewässer sind alte Baggerseen, die Werra und flache natürliche Seen rund um das Werratal. Spontane Angeltrips nicht ausgeschlossen :g

Wann? Gehe fasst täglich, irgendwie wie eine Sucht #6

Hech, Zander und Barsch sind dabei meine Zielfische!
Aus diesem Grund bewerbe ich mich hiermit mal ganz spontan und hoffe einfach auf etwas Glück.

Viele Grüße
Chris


----------



## sundangler (22. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Nabend

Würde gerne mal die Woobler bei uns im Strelasund und in den Boddengewässern testen.


----------



## Frankenangler (23. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo,

möchte mich auch mel Bewerben.
Meine Zielfische Hecht,Zander,Waller.
Meine Gewässer Ludwig-Donau Kanal bei Nürnberg,Reifsee bei Ingolstadt,Altmühl und die Wörnitz.

Gruß

Martin


----------



## frankp (23. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Uups, 

habe diesen Monat ja noch gar nich mitgemacht :-D

Also:
- Habenwill!
- Zielfisch Hecht, Zander, Barsch, selten Wels
- Gewässer in Dithmarschen, meistens kleinere Flüsse, Moorkuhlen, seltener Hafenbecken
- direkt nach Wareneingang soll's losgehen ;-)

Wäre schick ;-)

LG
Frank


----------



## Patrick83 (23. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Moin Moin,
Ich möchte mich auch mal Bewerben,für diese Wobbler...!
Ich beangel mehrere Kiesgruben sowie die Hamburger Abschnitte der Elbe.
Zielfische sind:Rapfen,Barsch,Zander,Hecht,Wels.
Ich würde mich sehr drüber freuen!!!!
MFG
Patrick


----------



## reland (26. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

Hallo!

Ich beangle  unter anderem Flüsse Pinnau und Elbe zwischen Wedel und Hamburg.Am liebsten jedoch Kiesgruben.Meine Zielfische sind Zander,Barsch und Hecht.


----------



## Wurmbader70 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

ich versuche es halt auch mal : 

Zielfisch: Barsch, Zander

Gewässer : Vereinsgewässer, Mittelland-Kanal, Saale


----------



## Striker1982 (29. September 2008)

*AW: Peter Biedron Wobbler im September zum Testen gewinnen!!*

dann mach ich auch mal mit  

zielfisch: zander,hecht,rapfen und barsche 
neckar bei heilbronn und der kocher bei odeheim ab und an jagst bei widdern nur da ging das ja noch garnix


----------

